# Foster parents/pumpers



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Here is the hen of a homer pair on her English Owl "foster" young. This pair of homers have fostered several English Owl young this season. Since the English Owls require pumpers its always critical to time everything just right. I have also used rollers but they stop feeding the young EO too early because of the size of the EO young and the difference in beak size. The homers don't seem bothered by the differences.

Link
www.martinlofts.com


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Kings make good pumpers. I have a pair raising a Valencian Figurita while sitting on eggs. Kind of funny seeing the largest pigeon raising the smallest.

Tony


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That is one happy looking baby!


----------

